# Homelite backpack blower



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I can use your help .....again. I have a Homelite backpack blower that will only idle when the choke is on. I'm sure it is in need of a good carb rebuild and fuel line replacement as well as the filter. 

I cannot find out what kit I need to purchase for this unit. After taking the Walbro wt-419 carb to my local mower repair shop he told me it would be about 60 bucks just for the rebuild kit...Is this correct? I kind of expected less than 20 but I may be way off base.

Here are the specs.....
Homelite Backpacker 25cc
EM PSO1525
UT 08111

WALBRO
038
WT 419
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I did not mention exactly what the unit was doing....It will idle with the choke on but will die when the throttle is engaged at all. This blower is probably 7 or 8 yrs old but has only been run a few hours. Its been setting for about 5 years and the fuel lines were rotted off. Hence the assumption of a rebuild. Will the metering gasket and the diaphrams be included in the kit?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The kit# for the Walbro WT419 is a K10-WAT, which is list priced at $9.04. Prices will vary from shop to shop, but not that much, I think he priced you a new carburetor.
Everything you will need is in the kit.
Be sure to check the arrester screen in the muffler also, to be sure it's not clogged with carbon.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply....I have ordered the kit and should have it in a couple of days....Thanks again.....I may need more help with this yet...I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

OK....my kit has arrived and it does not include the small spring for the metering lever. The one I have is distorted slighty from being dropped and stepped on.....I know ....good one. It still functions but I didn't know if it would cause any problems. Can I order this from a reputable repair shop? Thanks. I am going to rebuild in the morning and try it anyway.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The Part# for the Meter Lever Spring is 98-387. Sometimes its hard to keep all those small parts from hitting the floor. It may work fine it fits the metering lever, but I think I would get a new spring.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have cursed a few times as that spring took off on me. I am very careful with this part when working with it.
Dean


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I put the carb back together with the old spring and I am still having the same problems. I will order the new spring...or a couple of them, and then try again. 
Do you know what size the fuel lines are. The return line is one size and the part of the pickup line is a different size. Does this matter? Thanks


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Just letting you know that I finally went back through the carb, removed the welch plugs and cleaned everything again....now it runs good....thanks for all the info.


----------



## EDCLARY502 (Nov 22, 2008)

*NEW Walbro Carburetor Carburetor Of Your Choice*

New Walbro & Zama Carburetors $24.99 & Up & $5.99 To Ship In Us Only 
(paypal Or Postal Money Order Only) 
Email Or Call 502-523-7927 Thanks Ed


----------

